# Snowshoes



## Zee

Anyone used Snowshoes in the BC?

I'm thinking of picking up some MSR Denali Evo Ascent to get me through this winter, until I can splurge for the split in the spring.

Will I have trouble keeping up with my buddies on Telemarks?


----------



## T.J.

i would just splurge on the split. snowshoes are a pain in the arse, hehe.


----------



## baldylox

Hey there friend! I can get you a really sick deal on one snowshoe.......










It's funny but it hurts my heart....


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> Hey there friend! I can get you a really sick deal on one snowshoe.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny but it hurts my heart....


and wallet....


----------



## killclimbz

I am not a big fan of snowshoes even for ascending the type of terrain wolfy talks of. You can easily negotiate that on a splitboard unless it's a 10 ft wide couloir and likely use a lot less energy. Regardless, snowshoes are a great backcountry tool to have and have their place in your quiver.

I love verts, but the guy who made them is not producing them for now. Bummer, nice, light, climb better than any snowshoe out there, and are relatively inexpensive. 

The MSR Lightning Ascents are probably the best for snowboaders. It's a nice lightweight design and the whole snowshoe is basically one big crampon. So you have unmatched traction for climbing, side hilling (a big problem with snowshoes), and just generally hiking around saving energy.

The MSR Denali's are a great shoe and were probably the best one's up until MSR came out with the Lightnings. So it's also a solid shoe, the tails you can add on are nice, and they are also one of the better sidehilling snowshoes.

Things to look for. Aggressive crampons, and long tail crampons, or along the edges of the snowshoes are best to have. It will let you tackle the largest variety of terrain. Without them, you will wash out and could end up in a potentialy life threatening situation.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## killclimbz

One other side note about snowshoes. When putting these off and on your pack, just messing with them in general, remember that they have sharp pointy things all over them that will slice you open in a heartbeat. A dude in my Friends of Berthoud Pass group cut his hand pretty good during a beacon search. He was in a hurry to locate the buried pack quickly and when he tossed the pack off he cut his hand pretty good. I've heard this story a few too many times to discount it as a one off. I think if you are aware of this little danger, the more likely you are to avoid it. Chances are the crampons on the shoes will be facing away from your pack. Just fyi for everyone.


----------



## baldylox

...Also tie these securely to your pack. Especially if they are rentals.... they don't let you buy just one. :dunno:


----------



## Zee

cifex said:


> Hey there friend! I can get you a really sick deal on one snowshoe.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny but it hurts my heart....


Oh Snap!


----------



## killclimbz

cifex said:


> ...Also tie these securely to your pack. Especially if they are rentals.... they don't let you buy just one. :dunno:


I have seen this happen more than once. It would seem to me that it's pretty evident you want the snowshoes to be strapped down very securely on your pack. Even Ale has been popped by that one.


----------



## killclimbz

I think someone is starting to see the splitboard light.


----------



## Zee

Cheapest split is the $820 Voile Mojo, that is still a LOT of coinage.

What would be nice is collapsible approach skis.










These are 120cm... I still don't know if they are too big to carry on the descent though.


----------



## Zee

Climbed Bow Summit in snowshoes yesterday, kicked my ass, I was so tired I could barely ride down... time to work on my fitness. I was hardly breating heavy, but the legs didn't want to move... I can see the advantage of a splitboard...


----------



## killclimbz

And keep your eyes on splitboard.com. You can find absolutley killer deals on splitboards there. Keep in mind that that come Feb, a lot of online retailers who sell splits start discounting them. I've seen brand new Voile Mojo's for $500. The price of a good board. Prior models for $800.

Zee, those approach ski's would work. 120cm's is the standard length for an approach ski for snowboarders. Keep in mind that even on a splitboard it's still damn hard work. Get's you fit though and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## YanTheMan

I made my own snowshoes.

... Classic wood and rope, They worked decently until someone stole them from my backyard


----------



## Guest

YanTheMan said:


> I made my own snowshoes.
> 
> ... Classic wood and rope, They worked decently until someone stole them from my backyard


HAHAHAHAHAHA XD
EPIC omg!!!


----------



## VTRider159

I recently tride splitboarding in the woods of VT and I have to say that I'm hooked. I revently became a member of the split site after meeting a group of splitters and trying it out. I look forward to getting into the scene and eventually travelling out west to hit some backcountry in Tahoe or Utah.

I am leaving for Utah later this month and I think I will try a split out there to get the authentic feel of high altitude backcountry.

Voile makes a DIY kit for a split, I saw a small article on how to make your own in a recent issue of snowboarder mag.

Until I find that I have a real need for a split, I'll hike or shoe with my neversummer though, its a big bullet to swallow when talking of buying a split on the east coast because of the snow compostion and short season, and most of all, the time I wish I spent riding instead of working.


----------



## T.J.

good luck. we did some back country hiking in VT last year and it was brutal with snowshoes. my number one bitch was having the board on your back getting caught in the trees. and it seemed the hike was much slower than the guys skinning their skis and going up. but at the same time i under stand not wanting to put out the cash on a split with living on the EC.


----------



## VTRider159

I know what you mean about the trees and the fact that the dep snow and forest underneath irt can dampen your enthusiasm with boots or shoes.

I was actually thinking of building my own splitboard. I need to find a 160-163 board as a donor though because as a rule of thumb, you need a board slightly longer than your solid board. 

I am thinking of grabbing a cheap board at a late winter sale in VT or online and then trying it myself with tools and saws that are availible to me through a friend who also tried splitting, if I actually decide to do this, I'll start a thread about it and see what sort of interest there is here.


----------



## baldylox

VTRider159 said:


> Voile makes a DIY kit for a split, I saw a small article on how to make your own in a recent issue of snowboarder mag.


 I think it is time to make the old Floater my bitch..... 

Floater: OMG! What are you doing with that saw!??!
Me: I'm going to CUT YOU IN HALF!

DIY Split Board | Dogfunk.com from Dogfunk.com


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> Floater: OMG! What are you doing with that saw!??!
> Me: I'm going to CUT YOU IN HALF!


HAHAHA! :thumbsup:


dude i'm telling ya, dont saw it in half, sell it to me!

edit: no seriously. sell it to me. what size is it? a 159 or something right?


----------



## VTRider159

Thanks for the link, I'm thinking of using an old Ride kink as a donor since I don't have the heart to cut my '04 Ride Havoc up since i ride in hardpack and it's still a contender lol.


----------



## baldylox

159... I'd sell it to you and grab a used 167 off ebay to chop up. You know it's a wide board right?

The Kink is kind of super flexy to be your BC board... and I'm guessing you've got a pretty small one. (Most people don't buy 167cm jibsticks)

I figure I'll build a split board, buy a 167/172 Prior w/ hard boots as a carving board, keep my Kink for effing around, my Zeppelin as my all mountain weapon....stop me when I'm getting carried away.


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> 159... I'd sell it to you and grab a used 167 off ebay to chop up. You know it's a wide board right?


um yeah, thats why i want it!


----------



## baldylox

Eh....can't do it. She's my first.


----------



## T.J.

so you would saw it in half before selling it to me?! damn!


----------



## baldylox

Eck. Floater is not a good candidate for chopping due to Burton 3 hole set up (metal inserts in the way). We'll talk at the meet....


----------



## killclimbz

Actually the metal inserts shouldn't be a big deal. You need to get a blade that can chop through steel edges anyway. An insert will be nothing.


----------



## baldylox

My concern was more with the holes where the inserts used to be becoming weak spots. I suppose I could just leave the halves in and epoxy them or something.... Or maybe they'll stay in anyway? Not sure how wide the cut would be. How wide are those carbide blades? 

Edit.. hmm... after a quick google search, looks like the carbide blades are pretty thin. 

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/ItemDetails.aspx?ItemID=104182201

1.94mm Super thin teeth


----------



## Guest

Do waste your money, they will piss you off and make you wonder why you dropped the cash on them. I did it for years untill I got a split. I hate snowshoes!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## killclimbz

cifex said:


> My concern was more with the holes where the inserts used to be becoming weak spots. I suppose I could just leave the halves in and epoxy them or something.... Or maybe they'll stay in anyway? Not sure how wide the cut would be. How wide are those carbide blades?
> 
> Edit.. hmm... after a quick google search, looks like the carbide blades are pretty thin.
> 
> http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/ItemDetails.aspx?ItemID=104182201
> 
> 1.94mm Super thin teeth


You're over analyzing it. After you cut the board in half you have to epoxy the hell out of the inside edges anyway. From what I understand it's the longest part of the process. The core just sucks up the epoxy, so you have to get a ton in there to protect that edge. Most carbide blades I have seen at Home Depot are pretty much the same size as regular saw blades. Again, I wouldn't worry about it. Plenty of DIY Burton splitboards out there.


----------



## baldylox

Cool. I'm going to give it a try. I'll start a thread when I get some pictures.

Which angle do you file the edges at??? So you cut it, then the inside edge has a 90 angle on the bottom and top. Are you filing down the top or the bottom?

Another thread w/ some good info:

Snowboarding DIY Splitboard in pictures


----------



## killclimbz

Sorry man, I have no answers for you on that one. As I have always bought a production split I have always had an inside edge. I've ridden with others who have done their own DIY models and they do seem to work fine. Check out the DIY forum at Splitboard.com. There is a lot of info on there on how to do it yourself. If you can't find the answer you are looking for, I am sure someone there can help you out.


----------



## VTRider159

Wow, that is a great link Cifex, looks like a cool forum also.

I am a member of the splitboard forum also and the more I think about it, the more I lean towards buying a factory split from Prior or another brand. 

I have tried split boarding on a friend's DIY forum and it serves him well. I donated my old bindings to it and we went out a few weeks ago in the vermont backcountry. 

I think the factory split will have the right stiffness and I read into the epoxy and cutting issues around the web also which made me think that cutting a ride kink would be a bad choice because it has too much pop and isn't correct for this. I have 3 boards and don't want to cut them lol.

I also see that sparks bindings work exceptionally well with voile and others. Most of all, I have to think of how many times a year I can use the split along with how many trips I'll make out west with it and etc....it's my newest 'thing' to get into right now lol.


----------



## killclimbz

Now a days, generally speaking, if it's a choice between riding at the resort or riding the split in the backcountry, I'll do the latter.


----------



## VTRider159

I have no problems with riding at resorts, I spend all my riding time in VT and Utah so I know where and when to go to avoid crowds and long lift lines, but there are also 2 spots close to me which would make for good splitting and a good day off the beaten path. 

I really like the idea of splitting in Utah and Tahoe which would be a trully unique experience for this easterner.


----------



## killclimbz

Don't get me wrong. I know plenty of stashes at the resorts I go to. Good stuff. Regardless, wild snow is just so much better than resort snow and I like to get away from the lifts, people, etc. Real solitude vs ducking into the trees then dealing with everyone once you are spat out on a main run again.


----------



## VTRider159

I completely understand, we share the same opinion. I wish I had more chances to enjoy that kind of terrain, that's why I want to give this a shot in Utah later this month.


----------



## killclimbz

I just back from a 4 day trip riding the backcountry in Utah. There is definitely some fantastic stuff there. Make sure you got your avy savy on though. There are some very exposed lines there that you don't want to mess with if the conditions are wrong. No escapes, no safe zones, and no chance of survival if one of them rips.


----------



## T.J.

killclimbz said:


> I just back from a 4 day trip riding the backcountry in Utah.


pics? your lacking in the TRs this year buddy.


----------



## killclimbz

I know, I know. Part of the problem is slacker friends with cameras. I took a few pics on this trip but they are mostly scenic and such. There is some sweet helmet cam footy out there already. I just got to link it over and download my pics. It was a pretty fantastic trip for sure. The hut trip is coming up on Saturday. So expect a TR rolling in Utah and that deal next week.


----------



## T.J.

you better take a lot of pics on that hut trip. i love to see those. going with Ale this year?


----------



## killclimbz

Yep, Ale just landed at DIA. I had to work, so he's catching a shuttle to my house. I'll see him in a couple of hours.


----------



## baldylox

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/12971-splitboard-saga.html#post124579
*
Stage 1:*


----------

